# Sette 270W - Fail...



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh dear - my Sette 270W has now developed a fault.

I thought I must be living on borrowed time after listening to all the other problems.

I got mine from Coffeehit. It's under warranty obviously, but what do you think the chances are of me being able to swap it for either the non-weigh version or something else? It is about 4 months old I think.

Need to talk to them today


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Really sad..I'm sorry and feel for you


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Another one bites the dust. Really sorry to hear that, however, somewhat not a surprise.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

it should be easy enough to ask for a refund then ask to contra that with a replacement non weigh


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Why oh why do people buy their grinders....the company is plagued with unreliability on grinders. They (the company) need a big wake up call.


----------



## soxley (Nov 7, 2016)

I feel for you. I've been there.

Coffehit will most likely ask you to send it in for assessment and potential repair.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Mine was bought from HasBean and sent to CH when I had an issue. Grinder was sent back to me still with the same fault and then I got in touch with HasBean to get a refund. I have to say, the service from both HasBean and Coffee Hit (despite not being able to fix it) was great.

we should start a poll to see how many Settes have failed...


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Well - Coffeehit have been brilliant on this. They admitted via email that there have been issues with the 270W and offered me a replacement, repair or refund. My choice.

I am choosing a refund, but what now to buy??


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine is still going... But I really do feel like it is a matter of time now!


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Are the failings on with the 'W' model or also the regular 270?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

nufc1 said:


> Are the failings on with the 'W' model or also the regular 270?


seem to be with the weigh model


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Replacement grinder now bought and in my hands - Fiorenzato F64 Evo. Just sorting a small hopper for it but initial signs are v good.

Once again - coffeehit have been excellent to deal with over the Sette


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks dfk. Regular 270 looks a good machine for the price


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Funny that so many Baratza fanboys on forums keep recommending these plastic doorstops over and over and over... who gives a damn about grind quality when it will certainly be short lived. I want something that grinds good/consistently and lasts for years, not months at best.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Well I was one of those but no more! The basic grind is good on the Sette but why they used such cheap materials is beyond me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

itguy said:


> Well I was one of those but no more! The basic grind is good on the Sette but why they used such cheap materials is beyond me


To keep the price down.....


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

But it's not as if they are offering a premium version of it with proper build quality. A real shame in my eyes


----------



## holdtheonions (May 5, 2016)

I've seen nothing to suggest the serious problems can't be resolved. That said, it does seem to be taking them a really long time to get it all sorted. Will have a brilliant grinder for the price if they ever manage to. Lesson of the day, don't be the guinea pig. Guinea pigs get slaughtered. ;-)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

holdtheonions said:


> I've seen nothing to suggest the serious problems can't be resolved. That said, it does seem to be taking them a really long time to get it all sorted. Will have a brilliant grinder for the price if they ever manage to. Lesson of the day, don't be the guinea pig. Guinea pigs get slaughtered. ;-)


not do much slaughtered as placed on a silver throne that turns out to be plastic with gilding and lacks any significant metal content ;-)

The settee could be a great grinder but wait for the mk2 or better still the mk3


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

itguy said:


> But it's not as if they are offering a premium version of it with proper build quality. A real shame in my eyes


I don't see your point. Presumably they had for a price point they want wanted to hit, For them home Market. Presumably they thought they had done This and made a grinder for for purpose. User end experience suggests not consistently..

Not sure how a non plastic premium version would fit in. The forte is around 8-900 and as a result home users baulk at its price.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I suppose what was in my mind is that the grinder makes nice coffee @ £500 but isn't of sufficient quality to last a year of home use.

If there was an option to pay £100 or £150 more for it, putting it in direct price competition with an Atom, for example, but with the weighing USP, and obviously having more industrial build quality, then that would maybe move them into a new market place.

Fundementally I think the burr design and execution does make nice coffee - just the longevity of it is the problem


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Under that proposition why would any on seen trust buying the cheaper version. I don't know. What their failure rate is and why. None of us do.. Some will be due to user error, some quality issues. Ultimately if enough get returned then you would think it becomes unrealistic and unprofitable for resellers to stock them.


----------



## BrianBoru (Mar 5, 2016)

Exact same thing happened to me Itguy. I ended up with an ATOM which is just ten times better than the Sette. How's the Fiorenzato working out for you? What were the other contenders on your shopping list?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

itguy said:


> But it's not as if they are offering a premium version of it with proper build quality. A real shame in my eyes


http://etzinger-ag.com/en

They developed the burr carrier (and I think the burrs) the Sette uses.

No idea on how good it is, haven't heard of any out in the wild yet.

I'm not a fan of how it looks either, but then I feel that way about a lot of grinders.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

BrianBoru said:


> Exact same thing happened to me Itguy. I ended up with an ATOM which is just ten times better than the Sette. How's the Fiorenzato working out for you? What were the other contenders on your shopping list?


Sorry to hear that.

Although ive had the Fiorenzato delivered, I've not used it yet apart from just running 250g of Aldi beans through it to test it works. Reason being - I'm actually on holiday in Cornwall and got it delivered here!! Back home on Sunday so can give it a proper go then.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> http://etzinger-ag.com/en
> 
> They developed the burr carrier (and I think the burrs) the Sette uses.
> 
> ...


ooh thats an ugly duckling ever by grinder standards


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

feck its a metal sette for the commercial market designed my Max Headroom









The only 'Baratza' parts that we share are the front display circuit board, the hopper stopper (handle and flapper) and the cone burr holder. Additionally, Etzinger uses the same Acaia load cell, though his entire weight system is different than ours," Baratza President Kyle Anderson told Daily Coffee News via email.Anderson said the line also features a different motor, *a belt drive system (as opposed to gear drive), *a beefy cast zinc housing for its grinding mechanism and a different burr rotation speed. Etzinger told Daily Coffee News that the different choice of motor and drive system was mainly for the way it fit within the housing and that it might be slightly quieter, but otherwise not a dramatic departure.

More significant is that the etzMAX burrs themselves, though the same size as Sette burrs, are also geometrically unique. Etzinger designed new burrs specifically for greater grinding efficiency, durability and performance at a slower rotation speed and under the strain of commercial use. Etzinger reports a grind speed of 3.8 grams to 4.3 grams per second for espresso, depending on the setting. A macro adjustment ring is connected directly to the cone burr, offering 28 steps of 0.1-millimeter increments, with a stepless micro adjustment ring providing an additional 10 demarcations for fine tuning.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep and not as expensive if you know the right folk


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow it is ugly, who's going to try one first then !!?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

itguy said:


> Wow it is ugly, who's going to try one first then !!?


this fella


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

itguy said:


> Oh dear - my Sette 270W has now developed a fault.
> 
> I thought I must be living on borrowed time after listening to all the other problems.
> 
> ...


I know this thread is 2015, but I thought I'd respond to update members on their legal position when expensive items go wrong.

In this case, a grinder should last you for years, not months. The Consumer Rights Act 2015 reduced your rights slightly compared to the Sale of Goods Act 1893, et al, but gives more clarity in what were some grey areas. The recent Act still gives you six years to discover a fault and obtain redress for that fault if it is reasonable for the product category to last for that period, and if the fault probably developed due to a manufacturing problem - faulty or shoddy components, or poor assembly etc. As long as you didn't cause the problem by abuse or accident the law is on your side to get reasonable redress under sections 9,10,11 of that act.

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2015/15/contents

Ive just had to haul BT over the coals in respect of one of their sh1tty 8600 Chinese crappy phones that died at 14 months old. Outside the BT 12 months warranty, and of course BT had no idea of modern trading law. After moving from "get knotted it's out of warranty" we got to "as a good will gesture we'll send it back to China for a free repair, if you pay the shipping, it will take 8 weeks. " to "we have authorised a full refund to your account".

Know your rights, be reasonable, speak softly.


----------



## Bigonroad (May 23, 2020)

I just wondered, a few years on, how people have got on with their Sette 270Ws? @badger28? I'm keen to get one currently, but if all yours died then I'm not!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why take a chance?


----------



## badger28 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bigonroad said:


> I just wondered, a few years on, how people have got on with their Sette 270Ws? @badger28? I'm keen to get one currently, but if all yours died then I'm not!


It failed twice... I returned it... Got a second hand commercial grinder instead.

Sent from my GM1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigonroad (May 23, 2020)

Urgh, that's a pain to hear! Look like I need to find an alternative...


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Here's a video I found from Feb. 2020 - I think I was actually looking for Eureka reviews.

When he starts showing you the bits that have been replaced (about 3 minutes onward) you start to see why these machines may not be up to the job.


----------

